# لأول مرة : شرح عربي ل autocad land 2009 من تأليفي



## brave_love (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :*

*هذا الكتاب المصغر هو نتيجة محاولتي اتقان هذا البرنامج بجهد شخصي ودون أدنى مساعدة من أي أحد *
*لذلك فقد تجد تدرجا بالمعلومات من الصفر وحتى ما يلزم بخصوص ال civil design أي تصميم مقاطع الطرق وحساب كميات الحفر والردم .*

*إذا اعجبك الكتاب فقط قل ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم*

*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1vpv0mv2waqz3s5*

*http://www.2shared.com/document/oWIxReVk/5-__.html*


----------



## abdo.satar (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
ويجعله فى ميزان حسنتك انشالله

ليه سوال عندك

انا معايه البرنامج واشغلت عليه وكان فى اخ فاضل هو اللى مصتبه على جهازى لاب

وانا حاولت اصتبه انا على جهاز المكتب ما عرفت 

ممكن تبعتلى طريقه تصيبه الصحيحه لو عندك 

وجزالك الله كل الخير على مجهودك العظيم ده


----------



## abuhicham (14 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=296081#ixzz1dezQSo7N

*مشكور جدا

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
ويجعله فى ميزان حسنتك انشالله

*


----------



## حسن احمد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=296081#ixzz1dhkpn1wz

​*
ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
ويجعله فى ميزان حسنتك انشالله
*


----------



## R23 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

* ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم واغفر لكل أمة محمد وارزقنا يا ارحم الراحمين
*


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم واغفر لكل أمة محمد وارزقنا يا ارحم الراحمين
*​


----------



## نفسي طموحة (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم واغفر للمسلمين اجمعين ويسر امرهم


----------



## عمر علي 86 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ربي أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (15 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم أغفر له ولوالديه .
ومشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## elfaki (15 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم أغفر له و لوالديه و مشكور أخى الكريم.


----------



## dudi2011 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
ويجعله فى ميزان حسنتك انشالله*


----------



## السيد عزام (15 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم اغفر لة ولوالدية

بارك اللة فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## odwan (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم 
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وحفظك وجزاكم الله خيرا

تقبل تحياتي مع فائق شكري وتقديري لكم


----------



## علي سليم متولي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه


----------



## المساح10 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

لك الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م شاور (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم واغفر للمسلمين اجمعين ويسر امرهم


----------



## emam1000 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم امين لنا وله يارب العالمين


----------



## freemanghassan (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم


----------



## هانى عامر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (19 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات


----------



## إعمار (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم أغفر له و لوالديه و يسر أمرهم
و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مزن محمود (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم


----------



## m.3bdelnaby (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السادة الزملاء تحية طيبة
برجاء الافاده في برنامج لاند ديسك توب
لايوجد لدى قائمتىprofile , crosssection فى نسخة 2009 مع ان الليسنس شغالة


----------



## makzoom (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم

وجميع سائر المسلمين​


----------



## حسام بوشكش (25 ديسمبر 2011)

نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يجعل عملك هذا فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (25 ديسمبر 2011)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه
اللهم اجزيه خيرا عنا


----------



## م احمد فاخر (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ربي اغفر له ولوالديه


----------



## mostafammy (25 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=296081#ixzz1hYJNAR8z


*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم واغفر لكل أمة محمد وارزقنا يا ارحم الراحمين
​*


----------



## محمد فرزات (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## freemanghassan (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم واغفر لكل أمة محمد​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
وبرك فيه وفى زريته الى يوم الدين


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم


----------



## khlio kolo (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو ماجد (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
ونرجوا من الله أن يغفر لنا ولك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## capten amer (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
ويجعله فى ميزان حسنتك انشالله


----------



## ابراهيم محمد عرفان (30 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=296081#ixzz1hzewcQjC

​* ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم واغفر لكل أمة محمد وارزقنا يا ارحم الراحمين*


----------



## كمال المجالي (5 يناير 2012)

اللهـــــم ارحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات. اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يرحم والدينا ووالد والدينا . وان يجعل لك اخي ببر والديك كل الجزاء .


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alaa haddad (6 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## اركان الشمري (7 يناير 2012)

_*اللهم أغفر له ولوالديه*_
_*بارك الله بك

*_​_*
*_


----------



## أحمد ألمهندس (7 يناير 2012)

*بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك ألله فيك ياأخي ألعزيز وجعله ألله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر ألله لوالديك*


----------



## ايمن اللهيبي (7 يناير 2012)

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم


----------



## M_EID74 (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك بنشر العلم في دنياك وآخرتك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (15 يناير 2012)

ممكن نكون صحاب مهندس انا مهندس طرق يشرفنى نكون خوات


----------



## عطيه امهدي (15 يناير 2012)

*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم*

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ابوعمرعماد (16 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=296081#ixzz1jbTh23hd

​*
مشكور جدا

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
ويجعله فى ميزان حسنتك انشالله*


----------



## kazali016 (16 يناير 2012)

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
جزا الله خيراً


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (17 يناير 2012)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمورهم


----------



## معتزابراهيم (25 يناير 2012)

*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم*


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (25 يناير 2012)

*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم واغفر لكل أمة محمد وارزقنا يا ارحم الراحمين
*​


----------



## aree_79 (28 يناير 2012)

*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم*

الف شكر


----------



## diaa_500 (29 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا و غفر لنا


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (29 يناير 2012)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالدية يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## ايمن صديق (29 يناير 2012)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ويسر امرهم امين يا رب العالمين


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (29 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (30 يناير 2012)

*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم*


----------



## حماده النجم (30 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## معمرمحمدالصامت (30 يناير 2012)

رب اغفر له ولوالديه


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## talan77 (15 فبراير 2012)

ایمن قندیل


----------



## التوم عثمان علي (15 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يحفظك ويقويك


----------



## م.سند الحمري (16 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اللهم اغفر له ولوالدية ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## اسلام رمضان خلف (16 فبراير 2012)

يا باشا شكرا على كل حاجة


----------



## عبداللة السناري (16 فبراير 2012)

اللهم اغفر لة ولوالدية


----------



## حسن78احمد (28 فبراير 2012)

*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم*


----------



## صلاح دخيلة (29 فبراير 2012)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالدية ولوالدينا واغفر لهما وارحمهما كما ربيانا صغارا واجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nike_s34 (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الدقة (2 مارس 2012)

أخي العزيز غيث
أسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يغفر لك ولوالديك وأن يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## خضر سالم (17 مارس 2012)

*ربنا اغفر له ولنا ولوالديه ولوالدينا ولجميع المسلمين*


----------



## elfaki (17 مارس 2012)

*شكراً جزيلاً أخى الكريم و أسأل الله الكريم أن يغفر لك و لوالديك وجميع المسلمين --- آمين.*


----------



## elfaki (17 مارس 2012)

*شكراً جزيلاً أخى الكريم وأسأل الله الكريم ان يغفر لك ولوالديك و لجميع المسلمين ---- آمين.*


----------



## يوسف ابو سليم (22 مارس 2012)

​*مشكور جدا

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
ويجعله فى ميزان حسنتك انشالله
*


----------



## الشجن الأليم (10 أبريل 2012)

اللهم اغفر له ولولديه ويسر امرهم


----------



## الجوهرجي (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed zehiry (10 أبريل 2012)

*اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه واجعله فى ميزان حسناتهم
*​


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (10 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويجعل هذا المجهود الرائع في ميزان الحسنات*


----------



## hamdy khedawy (11 أبريل 2012)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ولسائر المؤمنين


----------



## kazali016 (11 أبريل 2012)

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد خليل عطية (12 أبريل 2012)

مش عايز يتنزل ليش


----------



## dweikat2009 (13 أبريل 2012)

اللهم أغفر له ولوالديه .
ومشكور أخي الكريم​


----------



## منذر احمد الشغدري (15 أبريل 2012)

اللهم وفق كل من يسعى في نشر العلم وحقق لة امانية .آمين يارب العالمين
مشكووووووووووور اخي الكريم,,,,,,,,


----------



## محمد الشبراوى محمد (16 أبريل 2012)

اللهم اغفر لنا ولو والدينا وتجاوز عن سيئاتهم وابدلهم دارا خيرا من دارهم واهلا خيرمن اهلهم واجمعنا بهم فى مستقر رحمتك وتحت ظل عرشك واسقنا بيد نبينا وحبيبنا محمد شربة هنيئة لا نظما بعد ها ابد امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## mahmoud khalid (16 أبريل 2012)

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم


----------



## eng_es84 (16 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا أغفر له ولوا لديه ويسر أمرهم*
واجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابراهيم الزيتونى (16 أبريل 2012)

اللهم ما اغفر لك ولوالديك وجميع المسلمين


----------



## شهاب الدين محمد (17 أبريل 2012)

[ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم واغفر لكل أمة محمد وارزقنا يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## محمد فرزات (17 أبريل 2012)

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم


----------



## عمرو السباعى (17 أبريل 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...ي-ل-autocad-land-2009-من-تأليفي#ixzz1sKRmHz5c

*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم واغفر لكل أمة محمد وارزقنا يا ارحم الراحمين
*​​


----------



## dode789 (17 أبريل 2012)

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
ويجعله فى ميزان حسنتك انشالله


----------



## عبدالرحمن الاطرش (17 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم*


----------



## محمد ناجى صادق (19 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (24 أبريل 2012)

ربنا اغفر له ولوالديه ويسر امره وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## م قاسم محمد (24 أبريل 2012)

ربنا اغفر له ولوالديه وجزاك الله عنا خيرالجزاء


----------



## كبل (25 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر​


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (28 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
*


----------



## hamdy khedawy (1 مايو 2012)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ولوالدينا ولجميع المؤمنين


----------



## mohamed adel godah (3 مايو 2012)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالدية ولبمسمين اجمعين


----------



## محمد الفجال (5 مايو 2012)

اللهم أغفر له ولوالديه .
ومشكور أخي الكريم​


----------



## ماجد حسن محمود (19 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو نعماء (19 مايو 2012)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (9 يناير 2013)

غفر اللة لة ولوالدية


----------



## gallanttaga (9 يناير 2013)

* ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم*


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (9 يناير 2013)

*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم*


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (9 يناير 2013)

*
ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
ويجعله فى ميزان حسنتك انشالله​*


----------



## قطوطه (18 فبراير 2013)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه يا رب العالمين


----------



## uocef (28 فبراير 2013)

*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم واغفر لكل أمة محمد وارزقنا يا ارحم الراحمين*


----------



## tamergogo (2 مارس 2013)

*مشكور جدا

ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
ويجعله فى ميزان حسنتك ان شاء لله
*


----------



## hamdy khedawy (2 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (2 مارس 2013)

اللهم اغفر له لوالديه


----------



## فه رهاد (3 مارس 2013)

اللهم أغفر له و لوالديه و مشكور أخى الكريم.​


----------



## محمد فرزات (3 مارس 2013)

_*ربنا أغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t296081.html
*_
_*ربنا اغفر له ولوالديه ويسر أمرهم
*_​


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (3 مارس 2013)

اللهم أغفر له و لوالديه


----------



## ابو صيام الاهلاوي (4 مارس 2013)

*اللهم أغفر له ولوالديه .
ومشكور أخي الكريم*​


----------



## khlio kolo (5 مارس 2013)

*اللهم أغفر له ولوالديه .
ومشكور أخي الكريم*​​


----------



## mohamed ah (5 مارس 2013)

اللهم جنب فاعل هذا الخير الهم والغم واجعل حياتة سعادة ورخاء


----------

